# Brief "winding down" sound



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

I've recently noticed what can only be described as a brief "winding down" sound that I can make occur on-demand if I rev it up over 3k RPM's in neutral, or when the clutch is pressed in. 

The noise happens as the revs are coming down, and only for a couple of seconds, and it's slightly mid to high pitched; sounds like it is coming from the engine compartment.

Any ideas or is this still too vague? =/

Edit: on second thought, I'm fairly sure it happens regardless of clutch position. Will verify and update later.

Edit 2: Went to lunch, heard the sound when the car was cold and coming down from a 3k rev in first gear, now that the car is warm I can't get the sound to come back...it's either nothing...or a belt?

Edit 3: I can only get the car to do it when the engine is cold. It won't make the sound at operating temps.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Could be your throwout bearing


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it highly inadvisable to rev your engine in neutral. You may be hearing your engine whining for mercy.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> I think it highly inadvisable to rev your engine in neutral. You may be hearing your engine whining for mercy.


I would say if the engine is "whining for mercy" at 3k-4k RPM's I need a new car...

Anyways, it's not a constant noise...and I'm not noticing any difference in driveability, its not a ticking or rattling sound, just a whine, almost like a belt or something...and only lasts a couple of seconds and is fairly faint while the engine is revving down.

I've looked on Youtube for sounds of a bad throwout bearing but nothing I'm finding sounds anything like it...

I'll try to get a video of it later.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Do you have a CAI? That may be the whine you here.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You know I have had a whine for the longest time so far and have yet to figure out what it is. It almost sounds like a supercharger, but occurs as I accelerate and the higher the rpms the louder the whine. 

I know exactly how you feel with how it bothers you. It just doesn't seem right that it's there.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Could be your throwout bearing


I second that my buddies GTO sound like the damn thing has a turbo in it because his throwout bearing is shot


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> I second that my buddies GTO sound like the damn thing has a turbo in it because his throwout bearing is shot


Would the sound from a bad throwout bearing go away once the car is at operating temps? It's only doing it when it's cold.



GTO JUDGE said:


> Do you have a CAI? That may be the whine you here.


That's a negative on the CAI.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm trying not to belabor a point but revving a cold engine to plus three grand is hard on it. I have no clue what's causing your noise but I imagine you'll eventually notice white smoke coming from the tailpipes too.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> I'm trying not to belabor a point but revving a cold engine to plus three grand is hard on it. I have no clue what's causing your noise but I imagine you'll eventually notice white smoke coming from the tailpipes too.


I think your eyes are reading 3k and your mind is thinking red-line. Let me make something clear... 

I don't start the car every morning and sit in it with my foot on the gas in neutral revving it just for the hell of it.

You're seriously over-exaggerating a point that you're not trying to belabor. I'll be sure to let you know if I ever see any white smoke, perhaps if that scenario ever presents itself you can be a little more helpful than you are now.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, man; didn't meant to aggravate you.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

On a serious note when I first start my car a little puff of white smoke come out and smells like fuel did my tuner do a ****ty job or did I just volunteer to buy parts this weekend


----------

